# Just Energy je.t



## lakota (Apr 3, 2009)

What are your thoughts on this stock ?
pays more than 10% yield and its price is going up every day.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

It was considered by many analysts as a STRONG buy at $13... so I bought in and lost as it plummeted to $10. But it is going up again and the company looks good. I'm keeping it for the long haul.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*JE*

Some thoughts on JE here:
http://www.canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php?t=9371


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

They came by doing a door-to-door sale job/scam job. I don't like them.


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

jamesbe said:


> It was considered by many analysts as a STRONG buy at $13... so I bought in and lost as it plummeted to $10. But it is going up again and the company looks good. I'm keeping it for the long haul.


Same boat here. Biggest loss of 2011 but it's rebounding, up $2 since Dec 8th and I am holding.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm holding it - but I'm lukewarm on the duration for the hold. It's not a dog (yet) and neither is it a darling. do your DD before you buy


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

i just took a look and does anyone notice they have a negative equity value?

they have more liabilities than assets...


----------



## DavidJD (Sep 27, 2009)

JUST ENERGY GROUP INC.: NORMAL COURSE ISSUER BID SUSPENSION OF DIVIDEND REINVESTMENT PLAN

The Toronto Stock Exchange has accepted a notice filed by Just Energy Group Inc. of its intention to make a normal course issuer bid to purchase its common shares. 

The notice provides that Just Energy may, during the 12-month period commencing Dec. 16, 2011, and ending Dec. 15, 2012, purchase on the TSX as well as alternative trading systems up to 13,200,917 shares in total, being approximately 10 per cent of the public float of shares. The number of shares that Just Energy may purchase during any trading day will not exceed 82,430 shares, being approximately 25 per cent of the average daily trading volume of the shares based on the trading volume on the TSX for the most recently completed six calendar months preceding the date of the notice of intention, subject to Just Energy's ability to make block purchases through the facilities of the TSX in accordance with the TSX rules. Any shares purchased pursuant to this normal course issuer bid will be cancelled by Just Energy. The price that Just Energy will pay for any shares will be the market price at the time of acquisition. The actual number of shares which may be purchased and the timing of any such purchases will be determined by Just Energy. At Dec. 12, 2011, there were 138,919,857 shares of Just Energy outstanding.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I think I see a trend with stocks that pay substantially more dividends than the current market.


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

daddybigbucks said:


> i just took a look and does anyone notice they have a negative equity value?
> 
> they have more liabilities than assets...


Its assets are its contracts. Only acquired intangible assets can be shown on the BS as goodwill.


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

Buyback notices are a standard course of business. It's an option to buy, without the obligation.

Not sure what it has to do with the DRIP.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Don't stocks usually uptick on buyback notices? 

I may dump this dog I'm only down 15%....


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

jamesbe said:


> Don't stocks usually uptick on buyback notices?


Yeah maybe, but the effect is only temporary and it gets lost in all the market noise.
In general, buy backs have little or no impact on share prices mid to long term.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

jamesbe said:


> I may dump this dog I'm only down 15%....


...me too...


----------



## lakota (Apr 3, 2009)

Just Energy Group Inc. is pleased to announce that its common shares have been approved for listing and trading on the New York Stock Exchange ("NYSE") commencing on January 30, 2012 under the trading ticker symbol "JE". The Company's common shares will continue to be listed for trading in Canada on the Toronto Stock Exchange under the same symbol. 

Ken Hartwick, Just Energy's President and Chief Executive Officer, stated: "As we currently have more sales in the United States than Canada, it is the right time for the Company to take this step to list on the NYSE, one of the world's premier securities markets. We believe the move to the NYSE will provide greater access to capital markets and provide a platform for anticipated future growth. Just Energy looks forward to the opportunity to broaden its investor base through the NYSE and to actively bringing the Just Energy story to U.S. investors as our business continues to expand." 

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/ju...0-2012-2012-01-26-730560?reflink=MW_news_stmp


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Lakota. Maybe this dog of my portfolio will see some renewed interest and drive the price back up a bit.


----------



## lakota (Apr 3, 2009)

Ihatetaxes said:


> Thanks Lakota. Maybe this dog of my portfolio will see some renewed interest and drive the price back up a bit.


it is up 4% .


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

Saw that this morning and thinking I will put in a sell order.


----------



## DavidJD (Sep 27, 2009)

It's financials are due Feb 9th for last quarter ending Dec. 31st. Only new news today. They have announced a buy back of shares last month. They are launching on the NYSE. It would be surprising to do either of these, which they can control the timing of, if the financials were dissappointing. Before the European debt crisis influence on the markets, JE's 52-week low was $12. I think this rise is pointing to its more accurate value?


----------



## arc (May 19, 2012)

been looking at this lately. IS it a good time to buy? the earnings are a little on the low side... default risk?


----------



## lakota (Apr 3, 2009)

i just bought 2120 shares this moring .


----------

